# Can't get Facebook to work



## jjlad (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi there,
Hoping to get advice on this.
Just got a facebook page for the first time. (is there a emotcon for bag on head ).

Anyway ..went to the LR4 help and saw the instructions so followed them.
In the description box I just put like 'export to facebook'
I selected to use the filename for the title 
Went through the dialogues and OK'd everything except LR accessing my files when I am not on the pc

The Publishing Manager just seems to hang with a message "Cant Save Changes: Authorizing" and there is an open dialgue box that says "After authorizing with the web browser, continue here..."
I can't get it past those two 
My Facebook page did open and when I click on Settings/Apps, it tells me the app is installed and running.
When I look at my plugins in Lightroom it also says the plugin is installed and running and the Status: This plug-in is enabled.

Yet the thing never authorized and the only way I could exit that screen is to click 'done' to kill the popup and then 'cancel' to kill the set up dialogue.
In LR if I select a photo and right click and select Export, Facebook doesn't show up. If I go to the Export dialogue it still doesn't show up, even in the Export To drop down.

Is there a fiend at Adobe who just had to make this so difficult? What the heck am I doing wrong ...when Facebook tells me its working, LR tells me its working and at the same time the set-up never confirmed it finished and I can't find any option to send a pic to facebook. Grrrrrrr! And Oh ...if you help I promise not to bite your hand. 

Thanks
(and yes ...I've closed and reopened LR numerous times through this now 90 minute ordeal)


----------



## Jack Henry (Sep 8, 2012)

You may find this useful from Adobe


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 8, 2012)

So is it getting to the Facebook website for you to authorize it there, or not?


----------



## jjlad (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Victoria ...nice to see you're still here and helping as always. 
Yes ..I did get and respond to the facebook permission dialogues.
The only one I didn't authorize was where LR wants to access your files when you aren't present etc. I just don't get that ...have adobe in my computer whenever someone there wants to be??? What could the justification for that be?
Anyway ..on facebook the app is there and reportedly working
In LR in Plug in Manager it shows up as Version: 4.1.0.829322 and is enabled.

but I seem to have no way of sending an image to facebook ...unless I'm entirely missing the process for doing so. 

jj


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 8, 2012)

So when you've added the photos you want to upload to the Facebook album within LR and selected Publish Now, is it coming up with an error message?

I'd be inclined to try it with that other permission enabled - I'm not sure it means that LR will access Facebook when you're not at your computer!


----------



## jjlad (Sep 9, 2012)

Perhaps I'm really missing something. I don't have a Facebook Album. Should I have? 
Regarding LR accessing the computer ...that is what the request said and it really offered no 'grey area' for interpretation. I couldn't believe it and certainly wouldn't want that so declined.


----------



## Jack Henry (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi JJLAD

Did you watch the video I linked to above? The Facebook section starts at 8 minutes in and discuses how to get your photos ready for publishing on Facebook.


----------



## jjlad (Oct 2, 2012)

Not yet Jack. Got busy shooting sports with associated zillion photo views and edits etc. Will watch soon! Thanks.


----------



## Howard Worf (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm afraid I can't get facebook publish to work either. Facebook says that Lightroom is authorised, but when I go through the publish service process from within LR I get to the browser where I get a request to authorise lightroom.export.facebook and where I click OK. The I get a message saying that there is 'no application associated with this extension'. The LR publish service then refuses to save the service settings with the message 'failed to receive identification token'.

Is there any way of getting the URL of the token from facebook to add it manually to LR?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Howard, welcome to the forum!

Have you tried a different web browser?  And have you tried trashing the Lightroom preferences file?


----------



## Howard Worf (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I'm going to try the alternate browser route and will report back.

That worked, thanks - it seemed that the call function didn't work properly before.


----------



## Randy McKown (Oct 15, 2012)

I just wrote a new tutorial on how to Publish to Facebook from Lightroom last night. You might want to check it out and see if maybe you simply missed a step somewhere.


----------



## jjlad (Mar 11, 2013)

Well ...months later of course and my LR4 still hasn't authorized to facebook, despite Facebook saying the app is installed.
I'd try JF Facebook but I'm exhausted reading the instructions. Surely publishing to facebook doesn't have to be like putting on a pair of coveralls with only one leg and one arm.
I'm really ticked that the LR App we pay for when purchasing the program doesn't even work. 
Has anything new come to light on this problem. I don't use Chrome because each time I tried it in the past I soon had so many uninvited and unwanted things going on in my laptop all I wanted to do was strangle the developers. I just want to get it working in IE9, but each time I try I spend hours at it and still nothing. It just never stops 'authorizing'.
jj


----------



## Howard Worf (Mar 11, 2013)

I made several more attempts at various times - it never works. It's much easier just to export a small jpg and manually upload it. It's annoying, but as I have posted exactly 2 images to Bookface in the last 12 months I have decided to live with it.


----------



## jjlad (Mar 11, 2013)

Is there a mod on the forum that can actually bring these things to Adobe for resolution? They are not delivering what we purchased in this regard and one would think they would want to. They do so well on other aspects of the program.
Meanwhile I guess I'll have to try JF's version and see if I can get that working.
jj


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2013)

JJ, the best place to report it to bring it in front of the engineers is the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum as people can vote (more votes = more attention!).  That said, it's a weird issue, as it's still working for most people.  I can't break it however hard I try to reproduce the issues.  That makes it almost impossible for them to fix, if they can't reproduce it either.


----------



## Jack Henry (Mar 12, 2013)

Although I've posted it up near the top of this thread, I'll post it again here. Nobody that's having trouble has mentioned if they've tried it or not.

This video from Adobe explains how to set LR to upload to Facebook. I've never had any trouble using LR to upload.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2013)

Guys, if you're still fighting with Facebook, try the 4.4RC.  I've just heard there are some fixes in there that aren't listed on the release notes.


----------

